# Trying some macro with the D800



## Aloicious (Apr 6, 2012)

So I had a few minutes to test out some macro with the D800,  a dollar was the only thing I could think of to shoot (probably because I had just been looking at sparky's 105macro lens test thread). it turned out okay. the 100% isn't as sharp as I'd like, but that may be due to my focus, or even trying to shoot a printed image at closer resolution than it was meant to be, or because the bill is well used...probably just a combination of it all. nevertheless, I'll need to find some more things to shoot and really test it out some more.

George:






100% crop on his eye:





Eagle:


----------



## DorkSterr (Apr 6, 2012)

How are you liking the D800 vs the D3S?, which do you like better?


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 6, 2012)

they're totally different beasts really, I prefer the D3s for ergonomics and feel, I prefer the D3s to walk around with and shoot handheld stuff (and journalistic shooting), I also like doing post processing with the D3s images more. 

but the D800 shines on the tripod, when I'm doing landscape stuff, or still life things that I have the time to work on the setup and everything a bit more. its also nice for shooting products, but I've really only been able to take a handful of images with the D800 so far.  So I need to give it some more time.

if I had to choose only one, at this point I'd go with the D3s, its more of a all-around body that excels at pretty much everything, just with lower MP. but I like having the D800 as my backup since it can not only serve as a backup body should the need arise, but I can use it for things that the added MP and lower base ISO will benefit.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Apr 8, 2012)

An interesting test.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 8, 2012)

What are you using for a lens?


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 9, 2012)

sigma EX 150mm f2.8 macro (the non-OS version), they were done at almost full 1:1, the eagle shot is the entire frame, only white balance corrected and resized...I think these were shot at f11 or something.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 9, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> sigma EX 150mm f2.8 macro (the non-OS version), they were done at almost full 1:1, the eagle shot is the entire frame, only white balance corrected and resized...I think these were shot at f11 or something.



Camera Maker: NIKON CORPORATION
Camera Model: NIKON D800
Lens: 150.0 mm f/2.8
Image Date: 2012-04-06 00:13:08 -0600
Focal Length: 150.0mm (35mm equivalent: 150mm)
Focus Distance: 0.40m
Aperture: f/11.0
Exposure Time: 0.020 s (1/50)
ISO equiv: 100
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: aperture priority (semi-auto)
White Balance: Auto
Light Source: Unknown
Flash Fired: No (enforced)
Color Space: Adobe RGB (1998)


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 9, 2012)

yup


----------

